# Whole Turkeys on sale!



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

Local grocer has 8~26lb. turkeys on sale for $0.79/lb. for Easter. Think I'll pick up some 10~12lbers., cure 'em, and smoke 'em. I love cured smoked turkey breasts! The smoked legs make awesome pot pies!!!

To spatchcock or not? That is the question.


----------



## idahopz (Mar 22, 2018)

That's a great deal, and I too love cured turkey, although the drums are my favorite.  I'd say spach 'em - I always do these days, even for T-day


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

i like a cured bird also . Did you see the post I did with whole chicken using Dave's ham injection ? Comes out real good .


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2018)

I spin them whole, spatch them or part them out.   

No help.   HA   sorry.

Good deal thou


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> i like a cured bird also . Did you see the post I did with whole chicken using Dave's ham injection ? Comes out real good .


Nope...I did not. Link please....:D


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Good deal thou


I know right!!
Think I'm gonna get 4 of 'em. I know they will fit in the smokehouse, just need to check for room in frig.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That's a great deal, and I too love cured turkey, although the drums are my favorite.  I'd say spach 'em - I always do these days, even for T-day


I was leaning towards spatch, but ran across this on google...
http://crankybuzzardbbq.com/recipe/turkey-cured-and-smoked/
Top of da page too! Hahaha...


----------



## tallbm (Mar 22, 2018)

I have never spatched.  I'm not against it I just figure that turkeys and chickens cook so quickly at 325F that I don't want to do anything to make them cook faster then necessary.  I wan't them to get as much smoke as they can in those short cooking times.

I'm sure whatever approach you choose they will turn out awesome :)


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I was leaning towards spatch, but ran across this on google...
> http://crankybuzzardbbq.com/recipe/turkey-cured-and-smoked/
> Top of da page too! Hahaha...



I have a lot of bags, I have to try this.  He does them this way all the time.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Nope...I did not. Link please....:D


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/whole-smoked-chicken-daves-injection-method.272336/

I'm all about hangin the bird whole ,,,


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

tallbm said:


> I have never spatched.  I'm not against it I just figure that turkeys and chickens cook so quickly at 325F that I don't want to do anything to make them cook faster then necessary.  I wan't them to get as much smoke as they can in those short cooking times.
> 
> I'm sure whatever approach you choose they will turn out awesome :)


Top temp in my smokehouse is 275* for safety reasons...wood exterior. I'm now leaning towards crank's method. Need to pick up some cheese cloth though if I do it...and some pans to catch the gravy.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

I have done cranky's method also . Very good .


----------



## tallbm (Mar 22, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Top temp in my smokehouse is 275* for safety reasons...wood exterior. I'm now leaning towards crank's method. Need to pick up some cheese cloth though if I do it...and some pans to catch the gravy.



Yeah that should be good to go.  I bought stockinettes just for this purpose with birds and hams :)


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't have any net bags. I would prefer to hang the birds. Would cheese cloth work in a pinch?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm sure it would . I buy the roll netting . I have 3 sizes . The stuff is cheap . If you order something now you'll have it in time to hang the birds .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I'm sure it would . I buy the roll netting . I have 3 sizes . The stuff is cheap . If you order something now you'll have it in time to hang the birds .


What size netting do you recommend for 10~15lb. turkeys?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> What size netting do you recommend for 10~15lb. turkeys?


The netting goes buy a size number . I think I used " 28 " for the chickens . 8lb chicken . I did stretch it over a 10 inch pot and it still had some stretch . Not sure if it will fit Turkey or not . I like the net because it shrinks with the meat as it cooks . Dave had a good link to the bags . 
https://www.sausagemaker.com/netting-s/1929.htm


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

Size 28....8 3/4" dia. max.... don't think it'll fit around a 10~12lb. turkey. And that's the largest one on sausagemaker. Hmmmm....


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

Well , I know . Thats why I said it stretched over a 10 " pot and still had some . I don't know if that's the largest size or not . Sausage maker is funny . You can search the site and come up with nothing . Google it and it leads you to the sausage maker . I have no problem sending you some of what I have if you want to try it . PM me ur info and I'll send it your way .


----------



## idahopz (Mar 23, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I was leaning towards spatch, but ran across this on google...
> http://crankybuzzardbbq.com/recipe/turkey-cured-and-smoked/
> Top of da page too! Hahaha...



That does sound really good!


----------



## tallbm (Mar 23, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I don't have any net bags. I would prefer to hang the birds. Would cheese cloth work in a pinch?



Provided you can get your bird completely wrapped so you can hang it, then the cheese cloth should work.  I think that is all my cotton stockinettes are made out of.  BTW, finding affordable stockinettes online is damn near impossible.  I bought a 100 pack to go for a lower cost per stockinette purchase but it still seemed expensive.  

I bought 100 count of 36 inch cotton stockinettes for $39.95 :eek: all other prices were about $1 per stockinette or higher.  Talk about one hell of a freakin markup on cotton nothingness lol!!!!  Best price I found was on ebay for the 100 count.  I searched for polymer stockinette too but they were more expensive.

Anyhow I should be set for a while and I can hang hams, turkey's, and chickens at will.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2018)

I think they turn out the same however you do them.  I was a fan of spatching but not anymore.  I actually prefer to half/split mine but I really like the look of the netted whole bird.  Splitting makes brining easier and you use a lot less brine.  A whole netted bird was a PITA to fit in my MES30.  I think I am going to add some hooks into the top and that will help alot.  If I am making them for myself I say split.  If for holidays or gift I would go netted.  Last one I did was smoked <200F and I just used the netting that the bird came with.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/holiday-turkey-2017.271380/


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 23, 2018)

I use a process similar to cranky buzzards, but go a little farther. I cut thru the skin on the back and filet all the meat from around the back, ribs and Breast. the only bones I leave in are the wing, leg, and thigh bones. Once you do a few the process goes pretty quick. I then put them in a Pop's style brine. After brining, I give a quick rinse ant pat dry, sprinkle seasoning on exposed meat, them roll it up so it looks like a smaller version of the original trying to get the skin to cover all the meat, then place in a mesh bag and tie it tight. This really helps maintain the moisture thru the smoke plus you can get a lot of these miniaturized birds hanging in the smoker. A 10-12lb bird will be reduced to about the size of a rotisserie chicken, but will be a solid chunk of meat. Necks and bones go into a stock to be canned for future use, the giblets get simmered for the dog, and everyone is happy!

Barry.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

My smokehouse is 2.5'X2.5'X6' tall... 36cu.ft. I could probably hang 5 whole birds on the top rack easy...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

I think the guys @ the firehouse are gonna pick up a turkey and put it in the grease less frier on Easter. Can't pass up a 12lb. turkey for $9.48.....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

Sale starts today. When by the store and picked up 2 Turkeys. One 12Lber and one 14lber. Packaged by shurfine. On the label it reads, "Contains 9.5% of turkey broth, salt, sodium phosphate, and sugar flavoring".

So Dave....
Should I alter the injection? Leave the Amesphos out? What do you recommend?

Also-the turkeys came in a plastic net bag. I'm thinking of reusing the bags to hang the turkeys in the smokehouse. Looking online, the plastic nets should handle temps. up to 212*. Meat supply houses sell plastic netting for smoking meats and I'm sure this is the same stuff. Good idea? Yes or no?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2018)

While your're waiting for him to answer , look thru the 9/13 ham thread . He talks about that in that one .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> look thru the 9/13 ham thread


9/13 ham thread???


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah , sorry I thought you had it . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/picnic-shoulder-into-a-ham-9-13-update-money.233988/


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks chopsaw. I read thru the thread, but don't see where he used plastic net bags.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2018)

He addresses already enhanced


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

gotcha...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2018)

I think I injected 1/2 my normal salt, sugar and STPP....   It came out good...  OH YEAH, 1/2 the injection liquid because I didn't know if it would handle the liquid....  NOW, that's from memory...  How'd I do....    

I'll go look......


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2018)

Add the normal cure#1.....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks Dave...


----------



## zwiller (Mar 29, 2018)

I reused the turkey netting and it worked well.  You already figured it out, keep it under 210F so it doesn't melt.  That said, it is primarily decorative...  I don't really think there is much difference in final product outcome but for gifts or holidays it looks awesome.  Cloth netting looks pretty cool too can can be used at higher temps.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2018)

Still waiting on the turkeys to thaw.....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Yeah that should be good to go.  I bought stockinettes just for this purpose with birds and hams :)


Found these @ Butcher and Packer...
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=228


----------



## tallbm (Mar 30, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Found these @ Butcher and Packer...
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=228



I had found that same site but read some bad reviews about the company.  Then when I tried to call (3 times) I never got an answer so I passed on them.  I hope you have better luck than I did :)


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2018)

Turkeys are pumped with 5% brine solution as per Dave's recommendations. In 2 gallon ziplocks and inda fridge for a 7 day nap until next weekend. Think I'll smoke with apple and pecan but I'm taking suggestions.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2018)

Be careful !!!  You''ll need a bib when eatin' it....


----------



## biteme7951 (Apr 2, 2018)

tallbm said:


> I had found that same site but read some bad reviews about the company.  Then when I tried to call (3 times) I never got an answer so I passed on them.  I hope you have better luck than I did :)



These are the bags and company I use. I never had a problem with an order and quality is good. 

Barry.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 2, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Be careful !!!  You''ll need a bib when eatin' it....


That's no joke .


----------



## tallbm (Apr 2, 2018)

biteme7951 said:


> These are the bags and company I use. I never had a problem with an order and quality is good.
> 
> Barry.



That's good feedback to know about.  I couldn't get in touch with them to investigate my options so I passed.  Maybe they just aren't so attentive on the phone.  If it works I say stick with it :)  I have 99 more bags to go through from my order and after I may look back at those guys as an option :)


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

99 bags of ham in the smoker...99 bags of ham.....

<wink> LOL!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## indaswamp (Apr 7, 2018)

Pulled the turkeys out of the brine earlier today to dry inda fridge. They hit the smokehouse in the morning. Pics. when I load and hang them.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 7, 2018)

Been waiting ....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2018)

Here we go!!
Lit the fire inda smokehouse around 6:30am then started prepping the birds and the a jus pans. rubbed the birds down with a little olive oil to help crisp the skin....Got the net around the birds, twisted SS wire on the bottom ends to secure them, tied the knots.

It's unseasonably cold this morning with that front that's dropping snow to the north. 41* @6am. Got the smokehouse up to temp., then put the a jus pans in to warm them up. Hung the birds and added wood... I'm using applewood chunks, and pecan pellets plus a little bit of applewood dust I had left in the bag. I put the birds on a little early because of the cool weather...I hope to get the smokehouse up to 240* for the cook, but if not, I'm allowing extra time.

Two birds of a feather...hanging together....





Bird on the left is 14lbs. so that's the one I put the probe in, the one on the right is 12lbs. and should cook faster. I'll pull them @ 160* and let 'em rise to 165*. Depending on how high I can get the smokehouse temp, might pull 'em @145* and finish in a 325* oven to crisp the skin....

The a jus pans with da gibbles, necks and goodies...and the wood inda CI pan...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2018)

Got the smoker lined out...she's chuggin along @240* now. Once the birds warmed up a little, it helped. Had white smoke for about 20 minutes not long after adding the wood, sprayed the wood with a little water and it's calmed down now. TBS pouring out the vents. I think it was the saw dust running @ the higher temps., it burned up quick. Should have known better.... Any hooo, the applewood chunks are caught pretty good now and should last a while.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2018)

Done...






Only took 5.5 hours. I estimated 7 so a little ahead of schedule. The bigger one is inda oven @170* to keep warm for supper tonight @ the firehouse.







resting with the bags removed...






Now to strain the a jus gravy....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2018)

1st bird broken down, breast not sliced. We'll eat on this one all next week...






Pic. of the underside of the breast. You can see the pink from the cure....






 Close up...might have missed a spot with cure there at the bottom...may just be the light; or the meat picked up smoke from laying on the skin of the other breast.....






Little too salty in some spots. I'll need to work on a more even distribution on the brine/cure injection. This one had already been enhanced with a 9.5% injection brine. But, they were on sale for cheap. I wanted to try this curing a turkey so I bought them. I like it....Next time I'll try an fresher non-brined bird and do a better job evenly injecting the bird....

Will definitely do it gain. Before this, I've only ever brine/cured and smoked boneless turkey breasts. Whole birds are different, very rich as has been mentioned...very moist/tender bird indeed!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks fantastic.  Great color too.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Looks fantastic.  Great color too.


Thanks c farmer.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 8, 2018)

Great color on the birds !!!  Looks great..


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

_"I love cured smoked turkey breasts!"
_
So one could presume you go to a Dolly Parton concert for other than the singing... :confused:o_O

(LOL! I'm guilty, too.) :D


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2018)

jaxgatorz said:


> Great color on the birds !!!  Looks great..


Thanks jax! I plan on deboning the meat tomorrow and make pot pies with the dark meat.


----------

